
Two new books about the history of paper - well_i_never
http://www.chicagotribune.com/g00/lifestyles/books/ct-prj-paper-mark-kurlansky-paper-trail-alexander-monro-20160512-story.html
======
dpflan
Here are both books. The question is: should you get the paper or e-book
version? ;)

1\. _Paper: Paging Through History_

> [https://www.amazon.com/Paper-Through-History-Mark-
> Kurlansky/...](https://www.amazon.com/Paper-Through-History-Mark-
> Kurlansky/dp/0393239616)

2\. _The Paper Trail: An Unexpected History of a Revolutionary Invention_

> [https://www.amazon.com/Paper-Trail-Unexpected-
> Revolutionary-...](https://www.amazon.com/Paper-Trail-Unexpected-
> Revolutionary-Invention/dp/0307271668)

~~~
Simulacra
I like to opt for the paper when I can, because then I own the book, instead
of just a license to have it on my device.

~~~
oh_sigh
I enjoy this comment combined with your user name.

